# Game thread - Kings at Blazers



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread tonight since there don't seem to be many game threads going around lately.........

PS another lineup change tonight-anyone surprised? Get ready to see your blossoming point guard Jarrett Jack at point. And then get ready to see the starting point guard changed around like a merry go round for the rest of the season as well per Nate's comments to the Oregonian the other day. Fun fun fun.

Also Miles is back.....will he play tonight since he wasn't at shoot around this morning (uh or last week when he was actually there)? I say yes because that's just the way it goes for some unknown reason, although I wish he would never step foot on that court again. 

And Ha is officially gone, I'm sure we will all notice the emptiness on the court in those 30 seconds a game he plays.

Thoughts on tonights game? Anyone actually going to watch? Probably not.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Need more Sebastian, Travis, and Martell. Need much more.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Patience!! Kind of ironic how those who claim to have patience to let the youth develop don't have the patience to wait for them to play. Like I said revolving guards is about to start, I'm sure Sebastian will start the next game, perhaps with Martell for size. And from what I have heard Travis is being much more aggressive in practice and if he can carry it over to games he will be rewarded with more minutes.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Thought I'd start a thread tonight since there don't seem to be many game threads going around lately.........
> 
> PS another lineup change tonight-anyone surprised? Get ready to see your blossoming point guard Jarrett Jack at point. And then get ready to see the starting point guard changed around like a merry go round for the rest of the season as well per Nate's comments to the Oregonian the other day. Fun fun fun.
> 
> ...


I think I actually will watch tonight since I haven't been able to in awhile. And I think we'll win to. 

I understand you frustrations with the rotating lineup but I have yet to see anyone make a strong case for any of our 3 PG's winning the starting role so frankly I don't think rotating them around is such a bad idea. Frankly I think it's time to start blaming Telfair, Blake and Jack for this since none of them has really stepped up to fill the role this season. 

I will actually miss HA..you can't help but root for the guy even if it is for only 30 seconds a game. One of my favorite games in recent memory was the last Laker game last year when HA got alot of minutes and scored 13pts and grabbed a few boards.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> I understand you frustrations with the rotating lineup but I have yet to see anyone make a strong case for any of our 3 PG's winning the starting role so frankly I don't think rotating them around is such a bad idea. Frankly I think it's time to start blaming Telfair, Blake and Jack for this since none of them has really stepped up to fill the role this season.
> 
> I will actually miss HA..you can't help but root for the guy even if it is for only 30 seconds a game. One of my favorite games in recent memory was the last Laker game last year when HA got alot of minutes and scored 13pts and grabbed a few boards.


Oh I'm not frustrated, I'm amused. Also I believe at one point Blake had stepped up and was playing quite well but was rewarded for his scoring efforts by being moved to the shooting guard position he has never played and isn't very good at and consequently has not been playing very well at. I am intrigued to watch Jack play tonight since he has been playing well as of late but unfortunately for him, and all the other guards, he probably won't get to keep the spot since the merry go round will continue to turn. I think it's a product of having three guards that are at similar levels, none are super stars, none are bench riders, they're all pretty good in their own right so what do you do? Play 'em all! Again, I'm just amused at this point. 

And I too will miss Ha, he just looks like he's trying so darn hard, gotta love it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Oh I'm not frustrated, I'm amused. Also I believe at one point Blake had stepped up and was playing quite well but was rewarded for his scoring efforts by being moved to the shooting guard position he has never played and isn't very good at and consequently has not been playing very well at. I am intrigued to watch Jack play tonight since he has been playing well as of late but unfortunately for him, and all the other guards, he probably won't get to keep the spot since the merry go round will continue to turn. I think it's a product of having three guards that are at similar levels, none are super stars, none are bench riders, they're all pretty good in their own right so what do you do? Play 'em all! Again, I'm just amused at this point.
> 
> *And I too will miss Ha, he just looks like he's trying so darn hard, gotta love it*.


Yes...he gets the least amount of minutes but puts in the most effort... :clap:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm going to Tivo the game so I have something to watch for my baby shift at 4AM tomorrow morning. If the box score looks bad (Zach and Darius, with high minutes and low output, and no PT for the youngstas), then I will have to watch "Wood Works" reruns instead.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The season is toast, the young guys should be getting all the minutes available, period. There is no reason to have "patience" at this point when the season has no meaning left, and the fans really need a glimmer of hope. Patience was putting up with watching Dixon and Blake get the bulk of the minutes all year long and stink it up.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

First of all on average, none of the young guards play any better than blake or dixon who supposedly "stink it up". Second of all what glimmer of hope is seen in being blown out by 30 points while they suck overall but do a few cool moves every once in a while? Even I can do that and I doubt you'd be saying you see a glimmer of hope with my butt running around on the court.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

And I was referring in patience to seeing Sebastian start (per sambonius comment) given that he did start for several games already and once Jack is done his stint of a game or two Sebastian will start a few more again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Play the young guys. Let them play through their mistakes. It work last year and would now as well. Nothing takes the place like time playing.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A couple of great pieces of news:

JJ is starting (I'm loving his aggressive play)

Miles is back (I'm sure everyone is excited about that)

Thanks for the early lineup bbchick . . . how do you know these things?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone catch that the Sonics are down 56 to 25 to the Rockets in the 2nd quarter? Man, the NW has dropped big time this year!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> A couple of great pieces of news:
> 
> JJ is starting (I'm loving his aggressive play)
> 
> ...



did you miss this discussion last time i posted the lineup early? cuz i'm mrs. nash silly! that is if he's still married.....well you know what they say, never disclose your source! but know this: i know all and i'm awesome!! :biggrin:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

I also know Darius will play tonight much to my dismay. I'm pretty sure it's because they are trying to get him out of here either through Nate showing Nash and Allen how cruddy he is hoping he'll be his usual self and suck or through showcasing him and hoping he'll decide he wants to play basketball instead of sleepwalk and perhaps another team will see him playing basketball and want him.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Want to make a quick correction to my above post, there may have been a change in the decision to play Darius tonight, fyi.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> I also know Darius will play tonight much to my dismay. I'm pretty sure it's because they are trying to get him out of here either through Nate showing Nash and Allen how cruddy he is hoping he'll be his usual self and suck or through showcasing him and hoping he'll decide he wants to play basketball instead of sleepwalk and perhaps another team will see him playing basketball and want him.


 Doesn't matter to me, just as long as the brother plays. :biggrin:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice assist by Z-bo, who said he can't and doesn't pass? I'm impressed, that was a really nice pass, especially for a big guy. 

I like what I se out of our starters so far, they are being aggressive and moving the ball really well too.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Want to make a quick correction to my above post, there may have been a change in the decision to play Darius tonight, fyi.


 Tease :naughty: 

I'm starting to question your sources mata hari . . .


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok so we're going to lose obviously, the Kings need this game and are going to play their butts off, and we're simply not that good but I like what I see right now better than any other game lately. I noticed everyone on the floor right now that got the start are the guys that "want to win" and show it by really hustling, Jack, Blake, Khryapa, Pryzbilla, and Randolph and I think it shows. They are also much less selfish than some of the others which I think is evident in the ball movement.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Tease :naughty:
> 
> I'm starting to question your sources mata hari . . .


Hey come on I corrected it before the game even started you gotta give me that! :biggrin: No source can predict a hundred percent who will play since Nate clearly pulls it out of a hat each night. Ewwww and here comes Miles.....speak of the devil! Let's see if he's awake today!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Hey come on I corrected it before the game even started you gotta give me that! :biggrin: No source can predict a hundred percent who will play since Nate clearly pulls it out of a hat each night. Ewwww and here comes Miles.....speak of the devil! Let's see if he's awake today!


Unless your are Nate's wife . . . or mistress 

Ast by Miles :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well again Nate never disapoints me. Nice to see him reward Travis for his last game by keeping him on the bench in favor of Miles. I mean Miles has shown all year that he will hustle and give his all, so I can't blame Nate for that


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

please beat the kings!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> please beat the kings!


 You're hoping the Blazers win? Ouch, watch the game cheering for the blazers and you will know what Blazer fans have been going through all year.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Gotta love how Nate screws up our rhythm. Jack and Blake were moving the ball around better than the Blazers have in months and months, Blake is on fire with 3 for 5 and 1 for 1 from the three and Nate pulls Jack and Blake. And I don't want to hear that he's resting them, they've had two days game free and two more after tonight game free and they're young. let em play when they're finally doing well Nate!!!!

And awesome, Miles is jacking up shots and missing them all already. So glad he's in there to hog the ball. Has anyone ever seen him pass? Ever?? Because I can't think of a time.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Miles and Dixon suck. Can I get an Amen


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Just to recap, our starters had us in this game and competing well, they were even up by 4 at one point and the second Nate starts subing in the bench we start losing. We are now down by 9. I'd like to place bets on how low he lets it go before he puts the starters back in. I'm gonna go with 20 points or 6 minutes remaining, whatever comes first. Either way, both are too late to get back in the lead before the end of the half. Ahhhhhh Nate's killing me here. I don't get it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> And awesome, Miles is jacking up shots and missing them all already. So glad he's in there to hog the ball. Has anyone ever seen him pass? Ever?? Because I can't think of a time.


 Miles has an assist this game . . . oh those chicks and there short term memories. :biggrin:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You're hoping the Blazers win? Ouch, watch the game cheering for the blazers and you will know what Blazer fans have been going through all year.


Jazz are 9th seed, kings are 8th. We need all the help we can get. But it doesn't look like it seeing as you guys are already down by 10+.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh ok, thank you for clearing that up for me, and yeah my memory is pretty cruddy. But you have to admit, for the most part, once he gets the ball, he holds onto it, no matter how much time is left on the clock unlike our starting unit tonight that moved the ball again and again and again until they got an OPEN shot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Jazz are 9th seed, kings are 8th. We need all the help we can get. But it doesn't look like it seeing as you guys are already down by 10+.


 I get why you want the Blazers to win. I just got a kick that you are rooting for the Blazers because you now see what a lost cause that is.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Oh ok, thank you for clearing that up for me, and yeah my memory is pretty cruddy. But you have to admit, for the most part, once he gets the ball, he holds onto it, no matter how much time is left on the clock unlike our starting unit tonight that moved the ball again and again and again until they got an OPEN shot.


Agreed. He is not contributing right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> And awesome, Miles is jacking up shots and missing them all already. So glad he's in there to hog the ball. Has anyone ever seen him pass? Ever?? Because I can't think of a time.


You must have missed when Miles went to jack up a shot like he normally does and Joel goes to the basket for the rebound, but instead Miles decides against the shot and threw the ball to where Joel was before he went for the rebound. It was a great pass out of bounds!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i'll give you an amen then. i wasn't gonna do it cuz while i hate miles i don't totally hate dixon but he just used an entire shot clock to dribble in circles and almost lose the ball three times so i'll give it to you. 

bench=no offense and no defense=losing. just play the damn starters the whole game, just maybe we could win one game, then nate can go ahead and play musical chairs, screw up everyone's rhythm and lose every game from then on out. i just want to see us win once!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> You must have missed when Miles went to jack up a shot like he normally does and Joel goes to the basket for the rebound, but instead Miles decides against the shot and threw the ball to where Joel was before he went for the rebound. It was a great pass out of bounds!


 Joel's a professional, he should have been ready for the pass. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Joel's a professional, he should have been ready for the pass. :biggrin:


Yea, he should be ready for the unexpected,,,a pass from Miles.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> You must have missed when Miles went to jack up a shot like he normally does and Joel goes to the basket for the rebound, but instead Miles decides against the shot and threw the ball to where Joel was before he went for the rebound. It was a great pass out of bounds!


ahhh see? my memory fails me once again!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

zach is playing lazy d on miller, even for him


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

see i told you zach was passing good! he just passed to garcia!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

It took Nate till three minutes to put Jack back in and viola, ball movement is back. I'm not quite understanding the obsession with Telfair right now, the offense comes to a complete standstill while he is in, him and Dixon seem to share moves.....dribble...dribble......flashy dribble.....almost lose it.....dribble again....try to score!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm enjoying the light hearted humor of this thread . . . I think this is what it has come down to for the fans willing to finsh out this season. 

There has to be better days ahead, but for now why not just sit back and chuckle . .. it is either that or cry . . .


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

I am also enjoying the lightheartedness and lack of angry mean spirited personal attacks. And like I've been telling myself for a while with this team: we're SO bad that we can't get any worse, it can only get better! :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> It took Nate till three minutes to put Jack back in and viola, ball movement is back. I'm not quite understanding the obsession with Telfair right now, the offense comes to a complete standstill while he is in, him and Dixon seem to share moves.....dribble...dribble......flashy dribble.....almost lose it.....dribble again....try to score!


 I'm willing to give it more time (what choice is there really), but Telfair may turn out to be Nash's worst move (tie in passing on Paul because of Telfair) and eventually Nash's downfall.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Taking off from work at halftime, but as much as I hate to admit it bbchick, I think you nailed the analysis with regard to taking out the starting line up led to the big lead for Sac.

Here is to a better and more spirited second half. Let's give Joel a reason to stay. 

Our best rebounder has gently let the community know he probably won't be back . . . I'm laughing . .. really I'm laughing


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

At least Bonzi isn't blowing up on us like has so many times in the past.

Then again, Brad Miller and pretty much anyone else touching the ball for the Kings has taken over quite nicely in that department.

I wonder if Patternash and Co. regret having that victory cigar at El Gaucho early in the season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What has Artest been smoking?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

zbo is a nice passer he has improved

we need shooting bad! bring in ammoo or anyone that can add to our scoring 

20 pt lead


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Was down to 12, but now 17.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Back to 12, maybe 11.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sucky finish to the quarter.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Lenard in the game? Are we going down this ****ing path again? Are you ****ing kidding me? Nate is the anti-christ, or so it appears. Where is Martell?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Not impressed with Travis tonight. He looks clumsy and has gotten burned on defense pretty badly.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Darius has played 4 minutes the whole game hehehe I'm lovin it.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Not impressed with Travis tonight. He looks clumsy and has gotten burned on defense pretty badly.


That will continue as long as he gets sporadic minutes.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Patience!! Kind of ironic how those who claim to have patience to let the youth develop don't have the patience to wait for them to play. Like I said revolving guards is about to start, I'm sure Sebastian will start the next game, perhaps with Martell for size. And from what I have heard Travis is being much more aggressive in practice and if he can carry it over to games he will be rewarded with more minutes.


Patience for what? We were all under the impression that it would be the youth movement and THAT was why we'd be losing. I don't think anyone envisioned such a veteran-esque movement that is still the sole reason for all this losing. I can take the losing if we are seeing the prized prospects develope, but we're not.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

wastro said:


> At least Bonzi isn't blowing up on us like has so many times in the past.
> 
> Then again, Brad Miller and pretty much anyone else touching the ball for the Kings has taken over quite nicely in that department.
> 
> I wonder if Patternash and Co. regret having that victory cigar at El Gaucho early in the season.


Apparantly everyone on the Kings has been smoking something. They're not usually good three point shooters and they're killing us. Artest was (correct me if I heard this wrong but) 10 for 50 until tonight he's 4 for 11. We're simply being outplayed by a team racing for the playoffs. 

Still, I enjoyed watching this game and didn't cover my eyes in disappointment nearly as much as I usually (only did it a few times during the period when Nate subed in the first quarter and lost a one point lead down to 20 before he put the starters in again). 

But overall I think their "attitudes" if you will seem to be improved, they are playing to win, not playing to get the game over as fast as humanly possible, hustling and moving the ball very well. I'm really liking Joel, Viktor, Jack, Blake and Z-bo, I think they all have a lot of heart and don't give up easily.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Patience for what? We were all under the impression that it would be the youth movement and THAT was why we'd be losing. I don't think anyone envisioned such a veteran-esque movement that is still the sole reason for all this losing. I can take the losing if we are seeing the prized prospects develope, but we're not.


Do you even read things before you post? Patience for seeing Sebstian play. You called for more of Sebastian and I told you that Nate will be rotating all the guards at the starting spot, off the bench, and leaving one with none or little minutes to up the minutes of the other two chosen ones that day. Patience for Sebastian since he will be up to bat soon. And you want youth? You got it. Jack started and is playing huge minutes tonight. But apparantly that's not enough for you, every young guy must be on the court the entire game, that would leave an interesting lineup....Jack, Bassy, Webster, Outlaw, and who else since you'll freak if anyone old enough to drink plays. Regardless pretty damn small lineup you got there buddy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> Do you even read things before you post? Patience for seeing Sebstian play. You called for more of Sebastian and I told you that Nate will be rotating all the guards at the starting spot, off the bench, and leaving one with none or little minutes to up the minutes of the other two chosen ones that day. Patience for Sebastian since he will be up to bat soon. And you want youth? You got it. Jack started and is playing huge minutes tonight. But apparantly that's not enough for you, every young guy must be on the court the entire game, that would leave an interesting lineup....Jack, Bassy, Webster, Outlaw, and who else since you'll freak if anyone old enough to drink plays. Regardless pretty damn small lineup you got there buddy.


Viktor.  Now if Ha was here....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Do you even read things before you post? Patience for seeing Sebstian play. You called for more of Sebastian and I told you that Nate will be rotating all the guards at the starting spot, off the bench, and leaving one with none or little minutes to up the minutes of the other two chosen ones that day. Patience for Sebastian since he will be up to bat soon. And you want youth? You got it. Jack started and is playing huge minutes tonight. But apparantly that's not enough for you, every young guy must be on the court the entire game, that would leave an interesting lineup....Jack, Bassy, Webster, Outlaw, and who else since you'll freak if anyone old enough to drink plays. Regardless pretty damn small lineup you got there buddy.


I did read yours, did you read mine? Telfair wasn't the only guy I wanted to see get playing time. So by your plan, let's develope one young player at a time, by 2028 we'll have Martell, Sebastian, Jack, Travis, and Ha as all-stars. AWESOME! It's not even about them being young, it's about mortaging what we already had and investing our future in them, let's at least show them we want them here. Let's not give them a raw deal like they did Jermaine or Det did to Darko. And you're talking about a small lineup? What the Hell do we have out there already? Open your eyes, if Blake wasn't white and nearly garbage for his whole career up until now you wouldn't be on him the way you are.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't even have cable (and I've been away from a radio) so someone's going to have to explain this to me... it looks like we have pretty good FG% going, at least for the starters. It doesn't appear, however, that there are too many FT's taken, are we not driving it to the basket much?

I'm hoping that Jack continues to make the most of what he gets. He needs to start / keep generating some free throw production.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Patience for what? We were all under the impression that it would be the youth movement and THAT was why we'd be losing. I don't think anyone envisioned such a veteran-esque movement that is still the sole reason for all this losing. I can take the losing if we are seeing the prized prospects develope, but we're not.


I realize you are under that impression, as are many other people, since Nash has brainwashed everyone into accepting his losing quite well so it doesn't reflect badly on him. Now he can sit back and say "See I told you we wouldn't win a lot this year? Next year will be different." That way we resign him and before we realize it's NOT going to get better it's too late and he has his contract. 

Either way, not ALL Portland fans have accepted losing, myself included, I am in the small school of thought that thinks you can develop youth in practice and in sparing minutes until they are ready to get big minutes, I don't think you need to start and play 30 minutes to develop, most young guys in the NBA have to do it my way, playing hard and working hard until their ready, not many guys get their jobs handed to them on a silver platter regardless of merit. Playing the veterans that you think are good as a coach shows the younger guys how you want them to play, and gives them something to emulate, it shows them how to hold on till the end, never give up, hustle, and have heart. Here is another fan that has not accepted losing as well, just so you don't think I"m the only one.........



Sheedo30 said:


> This was my #1 problem with going with the so call youth movement last year. It brings a losing environment, and like Nash said at the beginning of the year, not to expect much. Like he was accepting losing. Because I think he never should have went that way, should have went young but stayed competitive instead of just saying were going to have a losing season and fans need to be patient.
> 
> the Blazer franchise is to good to say let's have a couple losing season like Nash has done. It's like accepting losing, and the players have that feeling as well. And it's very hard to break that losing tradition. And everyone was using the Bulls as an example at what we can become, but it took Bulls what, 8 years to make the playoffs last year, and look at them this year. Barley hanging on to the 8th spot in a weak East.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> I did read yours, did you read mine? Telfair wasn't the only guy I wanted to see get playing time. So by your plan, let's develope one young player at a time, by 2028 we'll have Martell, Sebastian, Jack, Travis, and Ha as all-stars. AWESOME! It's not even about them being young, it's about mortaging what we already had and investing our future in them, let's at least show them we want them here. Let's not give them a raw deal like they did Jermaine or Det did to Darko. And you're talking about a small lineup? What the Hell do we have out there already? Open your eyes, if Blake wasn't white and nearly garbage for his whole career up until now you wouldn't be on him the way you are.


WOAH. WHAT THE HELL DOES BLAKE BEING WHITE HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING? I'd be more pissed off if I even knew what you meant by that. Care to explain?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> WOAH. WHAT THE HELL DOES BLAKE BEING WHITE HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING? I'd be more pissed off if I even knew what you meant by that. Care to explain?


There's no beating around the bush, what was said is what I meant. If he wasn't white and if he had not been so garbage throughout his career up until now nobody would care about him. The guy is scared ****less to drive the ball to the hoop and actually create.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> There's no beating around the bush, what was said is what I meant. If he wasn't white and if he had not been so garbage throughout his career up until now nobody would care about him. The guy is scared ****less to drive the ball to the hoop and actually create.


ive seen him drive alot.U ever consider maybe nate doesnt want blake doing that.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> I realize you are under that impression, as are many other people, since Nash has brainwashed everyone into accepting his losing quite well so it doesn't reflect badly on him. Now he can sit back and say "See I told you we wouldn't win a lot this year? Next year will be different." That way we resign him and before we realize it's NOT going to get better it's too late and he has his contract.


News flash, EVERY team that rebuilds LOSES. Not just us. Nate is the one aborting the plan, he's at fault for not going through with this process. 



> Either way, not ALL Portland fans have accepted losing, myself included,
> 
> 
> > You have no choice, we are losing.
> ...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> There's no beating around the bush, what was said is what I meant. If he wasn't white and if he had not been so garbage throughout his career up until now nobody would care about him. The guy is scared ****less to drive the ball to the hoop and actually create.


Did you watch the game tonight because he drove to the hoop and scored a basket WHILE he got fouled and made BOTH free throws. He has been doing that a lot lately as well as driving and dishing (a few really nice passes to a wide open Martell and Khyrapa and Z-bo in the last few games in case you weren't watching those either). 

And Blake was not garbage his whole career, he has gotten progressively better each year and missed most of the year last year from ankle surgery but nothing close to garbage. He is second in the league in assist turnover ratio, something I think is very important for a point guard, in case you didn't know, it means he is good at getting his teamates the ball and taking care of the ball, that's a good thing. 

And I STILL don't get what being white has to do with anything. I guess race doesn't matter to me like it does to you since you seem racist against white basketball players, or perhaps all white people, who the hell knows. But to me, people are people, whatever damn color they are. 

And what does being white have to do with ME liking him? Do you know what race I am? Are you assuming I'm white and that's why I like him? Or do you think all races like white basketball players? Because I happen to think being white makes it a little bit more difficult for a player in the league, they are the minority which comes with a stereotype that they are not as good (white men can't jump right?). 

Regardless I like Blake not for his whiteness or garbage career as you put it but because I went to Maryland, watched him play there, then watched him play in the DC area and have watched him break records at Maryland, win a National Championship, then get progressively better each year in the league. I think he's a solid player that will continue to improve and works hard and is easy to like therefore. Hope that clears up my love for white basketball players for you. 

And what exactly is your problem with white players? Or is it only Blake? And what is your problem with him since he seems to be one of the few players that has worked hard consistently all year and is surrounded by boyscout articles about his hard work and willingness to play however the coach wants, whatever minutes the coach wants, etc, etc. Never complains, never cops out. Do you hate him because he took Sebastian's spot and is destroying the "youth movement" or something? Because in that case you should hate the management and the coach because Steve Blake did not decide he would play, they did. Last time I checked Blake didn't make roster calls.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Zidane said:


> ive seen him drive alot.U ever consider maybe nate doesnt want blake doing that.


Sambonius can't see Blake drive to the basket because Blake blends in to the floor since he is white and therefore shouldn't be playing but is only playing because of his blending abilities.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> Either way, not ALL Portland fans have accepted losing, myself included, I am in the small school of thought that thinks you can develop youth in practice and in sparing minutes until they are ready to get big minutes, I don't think you need to start and play 30 minutes to develop, most young guys in the NBA have to do it my way, playing hard and working hard until their ready, not many guys get their jobs handed to them on a silver platter regardless of merit. Playing the veterans that you think are good as a coach shows the younger guys how you want them to play, and gives them something to emulate, it shows them how to hold on till the end, never give up, hustle, and have heart. Here is another fan that has not accepted losing as well, just so you don't think I"m the only one.........


The only problem with that is usually you have one or two young guys with vets and you bring the young guys along slowly. Also you usually have enough vets that know how to play to show them how to play. That isn't the case with us. We have a lot of young guys and this season was suppose to be about playing them a lot. Baptism by fire. Just like we did at the end of the last season which did show results. But Nate hasn't done that. He's going by a model, like you have stated, that we don't have. I can agree with it to a degree, but he needs to let them make more mistakes and play them more and that's all most fans are asking for. After all, we knew there would be losing, but at least the young players were suppose to get a lot of playing time to develop. Sure they'd make mistakes, sure we'd lose a lot, by a lot, but that is what this season was suppose to be about, the end product, not individual games. Of course you want hustle, but you have to let them play. Nate though decided he wanted to be more competitive and change what this season was about. A lot of it is the fans fault and the media because if you remember we did start playing a lot more of the young players but when we got beat by a lot everyone started freaking out instead of just having the patience to let them keep playing and then Nate made the changes. What's the result? A 20 win season with not a lot to show for it. Ok, we might win one or two more before it's over.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> There's no beating around the bush, what was said is what I meant. If he wasn't white and if he had not been so garbage throughout his career up until now nobody would care about him. The guy is scared ****less to drive the ball to the hoop and actually create.


Pulling out the race card is just ignorance. You think Nate is playing Blake because he's white? Ignorance. If there is any bigotry here it's on your part.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Did you watch the game tonight because he drove to the hoop and scored a basket WHILE he got fouled and made BOTH free throws. He has been doing that a lot lately as well as driving and dishing (a few really nice passes to a wide open Martell and Khyrapa and Z-bo in the last few games in case you weren't watching those either).


Whole season > Tonight. 



> And Blake was not garbage his whole career, he has gotten progressively better each year and missed most of the year last year from ankle surgery but nothing close to garbage. He is second in the league in assist turnover ratio, something I think is very important for a point guard, in case you didn't know, it means he is good at getting his teamates the ball and taking care of the ball, that's a good thing.


Guess what? He's 27, it's time to step it up and stop saying hey, he's still improving. Blah. He had 4 years of college to do so and more in the NBA. We want to jump on Telfair when he makes a bad play and is 19, but when Blake does so, we say, hey he he's still improving. Meanwhile he's 27 and hasn't done jack in the league. The second in the league in assists to turnover ration is nice and all but it's easy to do when you're not making any plays or trying to create. 



> And I STILL don't get what being white has to do with anything. I guess race doesn't matter to me like it does to you since you seem racist against white basketball players, or perhaps all white people, who the hell knows. But to me, people are people, whatever damn color they are.


Am I that transparent? I am racist towards white basketball players? You got me figured out, if I were you I would expect more out of that Psych major of yours. Khryapa and Joel are a couple of my favorites. 



> And what does being white have to do with ME liking him? Do you know what race I am? Are you assuming I'm white and that's why I like him? Or do you think all races like white basketball players? Because I happen to think being white makes it a little bit more difficult for a player in the league, they are the minority which comes with a stereotype that they are not as good (white men can't jump right?).


Telfair is ghetto. He's too hip hop(despite having no tattoos). It was his gun. He's a liar. Outlaw, he's not smart. He comes from the South, he can't play a team game. Can only dunk and has a funny accent. Welcome. How did I assumed you were white? Odd, very odd. 



> Regardless I like Blake not for his whiteness or garbage career as you put it but because I went to Maryland, watched him play there, then watched him play in the DC area and have watched him break records at Maryland, win a National Championship, then get progressively better each year in the league. I think he's a solid player that will continue to improve and works hard and is easy to like therefore. Hope that clears up my love for white basketball players for you.


That's nice, very nice. But you don't mortgage some of the highest draft picks in years for "solid" players. "Solid" players are easy to come by, potential superstars are not. The organization is losing right now because we chose to rebuild and the fans have to sit there and take it. That's fine, but "solid" players that are 27 are not going to cut it. Sorry. 



> And what exactly is your problem with white players? Or is it only Blake? And what is your problem with him since he seems to be one of the few players that has worked hard consistently all year and is surrounded by boyscout articles about his hard work and willingness to play however the coach wants, whatever minutes the coach wants, etc, etc. Never complains, never cops out. Do you hate him because he took Sebastian's spot and is destroying the "youth movement" or something? Because in that case you should hate the management and the coach because Steve Blake did not decide he would play, they did. Last time I checked Blake didn't make roster calls.


Why WOULD Blake complain? He's been a 3rd stringer all his life and is playing 1st. What's to complain about? He has worked hard but so has MOST of our players as well. I don't hate him, I just think it is rediculous to start the guy(as was Dixon).


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

mgb said:


> Pulling out the race card is just ignorance. You think Nate is playing Blake because he's white? Ignorance. If there is any bigotry here it's on your part.


BRO, nobody said Nate is playing Blake because he's white. Christ, READ folks, READ.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> BRO, nobody said Nate is playing Blake because he's white. Christ, READ folks, READ.


Well if he seems to think he's the most effective PG why must everyone else like him because he's white? Just a easy out by you to discount other opinions.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Whole season > Tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? He's 27, it's time to step it up and stop saying hey, he's still improving. Blah. He had 4 years of college to do so and more in the NBA. We want to jump on Telfair when he makes a bad play and is 19, but when Blake does so, we say, hey he he's still improving. Meanwhile he's 27 and hasn't done jack in the league. The second in the league in assists to turnover ration is nice and all but it's easy to do when you're not making any plays or trying to create. .


Holy crap you are ridiculous. I didn't even want to dignify this with a response but I simply cannot let this go unanswered, mostly because you are extremely wrong in a lot of things you are saying, on a lot of levels. You say blah to someone improving? Ok good answer. How old are you? Look at Steve Blake's numbers for his third year in the league and look at Steve Nash's. They are incredibly similar. That's what is good about improvement, it can still go up after the age of 27 amazingly. And Blake doesn't make the same mistakes that Telfair does, he has an extremely high basketball IQ already so you're comparing apples and oranges there. Assists is making plays by the way. 



Sambonius said:


> Am I that transparent? I am racist towards white basketball players? You got me figured out, if I were you I would expect more out of that Psych major of yours. Khryapa and Joel are a couple of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Telfair is ghetto. He's too hip hop(despite having no tattoos). It was his gun. He's a liar. Outlaw, he's not smart. He comes from the South, he can't play a team game. Can only dunk and has a funny accent. Welcome. How did I assumed you were white? Odd, very odd. .


Oh I didn't say you were racist towards white basketball players, I asked you if you were. Apparantly this is your response of no? I'm pretty sure your hatred towards Blake stems from the fact that he took Sebastian's spot and blew up your precious youth movement. Again that malice is highly misplaced as Blake is not the one that makes the roster decisions. 

And WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT "telfair is ghetto and hip hop" and "outlaw comes from the south and has a funny accent" PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE provide me with quotes to back this up because I know I NEVER SAID ANYTHING LIKE THAT. First of all, I happen to freakin like hip hop, it's all I listen to. Second of all what the hell does Outlaw's accent have to do with anything? I have never said a single solitary thing that you are claiming I have said, so where did you get that I was white? You should seriously be banned for starting things like this and saying things like this. Where do you get off spewing accusations of racism and sterotyping at ME? When you are the one spewing racism everywhere? [/QUOTE]


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

LET'S ALL GET REALLY ANGRY AND OFFENDED AT ANY CRITICISM OR DISAGREEMENT AT ALL!!!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Disagreement is a lot different than what is going on here. Sambonious is making crap up and calling me a racist who hates telfair because he's ghetto and outlaw because he's from the south when I never said anything about telfair being "ghetto" or whatever and didn't even know Outlaw was from the south, so obviously didn't ever say that either.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Holy crap you are ridiculous. I didn't even want to dignify this with a response but I simply cannot let this go unanswered, mostly because you are extremely wrong in a lot of things you are saying, on a lot of levels. You say blah to someone improving? Ok good answer. How old are you? Look at Steve Blake's numbers for his third year in the league and look at Steve Nash's. They are incredibly similar. That's what is good about improvement, it can still go up after the age of 27 amazingly. And Blake doesn't make the same mistakes that Telfair does, he has an extremely high basketball IQ already so you're comparing apples and oranges there. Assists is making plays by the way.


Just because Nash had weak stats and so does Blake doesn't make Blake eligible to produce the way Nash has. That's just  poor reasoning honestly. Nash is 1 in 1,000 in terms of having weak numbers and exploding randomly all of a sudden. Blake won't do it, put it on my life. I'm not taking anything away from Blake, he's both produced and worked hard and that's good for him, though he's NOT a potential future superstar, Telfair is however. Sure, Blake doesn't make the same mistakes Telfair does. That's how it SHOULD be. Telfair is 1 and a half years removed from high school. Telfair has JUST as high Basketball IQ as Blake, difference? Blake plays with STARTERS. That's right.... STARTERS was the correct answer. 




> Oh I didn't say you were racist towards white basketball players, I asked you if you were. Apparantly this is your response of no? I'm pretty sure your hatred towards Blake stems from the fact that he took Sebastian's spot and blew up your precious youth movement. Again that malice is highly misplaced as Blake is not the one that makes the roster decisions.


No hatred, in fact I wouldn't mind at all if we traded Jack and had Blake resigned to the primary backup to Sebastian. Where he should be. 



> And WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT "telfair is ghetto and hip hop" and "outlaw comes from the south and has a funny accent" PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE provide me with quotes to back this up because I know I NEVER SAID ANYTHING LIKE THAT. First of all, I happen to freakin like hip hop, it's all I listen to. Second of all what the hell does Outlaw's accent have to do with anything? I have never said a single solitary thing that you are claiming I have said, so where did you get that I was white? You should seriously be banned for starting things like this and saying things like this. Where do you get off spewing accusations of racism and sterotyping at ME? When you are the one spewing racism everywhere?


[/QUOTE]

Not your statements, but they ARE statements that were made. Weren't you the one that said Telfair was a thug because he flipped over a bench in practice? Everyone knows you're a Telfair hater, you have to be for making such a rediculous statement. Again, READ. I'm not accusing you of saying those things. Move on.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bballchik said:


> Disagreement is a lot different than what is going on here. Sambonious is making crap up and calling me a racist who hates telfair because he's ghetto and outlaw because he's from the south when I never said anything about telfair being "ghetto" or whatever and didn't even know Outlaw was from the south, so obviously didn't ever say that either.


Chill. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

why do we have a fight in almost every thread now?


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Well,since I could'nt watch or listen to the game I clicked on the last couple pages to find out who won,showed up to play etc. What a load o' crap! Off to NBA.com


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Gunner said:


> Well,since I could'nt watch or listen to the game I clicked on the last couple pages to find out who won,showed up to play etc. What a load o' crap! Off to NBA.com


To bad you didn't read the first few pages before a racial comment really change the tone of the thread.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sure liked the play of Viktor last nite. Hope he keeps it up!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol thats what i said in the other thread 

we need to stop argueing and fighting its starting to look like the olive, I know some people take this stuff way too seriously its a game there are people fighting and dieing on the otherside of the world and people straving that are worried where their next meal will be coming from rather than about a basketball team and how bad they are doing. 

hate to break it to you but the nba is a fanasty, its a game not real world the real world has my brothers in arms all over the world with far more pressing issues.

stop finding its useless and get a grip and dont take basketball so seriously that we are fighting mongst ourselves we are blazer fans, we can agrue and debate but please stop the bickering if that is yoru goal please go to the olive.

i notice that the fighting and brickering has got worse as our season grinds on and the loses increase, the losses stopped bothering me half way threw miles's absence cus i knew our season was over and i look forward to the ping pong balls.

lets be civil and return back to the table rather the brick of the olve gap edge.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> lol thats what i said in the other thread
> 
> we need to stop argueing and fighting its starting to look like the olive, I know some people take this stuff way too seriously its a game there are people fighting and dieing on the otherside of the world and people straving that are worried where their next meal will be coming from rather than about a basketball team and how bad they are doing.
> 
> ...


At 4:30 in the morning all I can say is :clap: and I vote for Utherhimo for,uh umm,..something. :biggrin:
Oh yeah,and GO NY ATLANTA & CHARLOTTE! :banana: :banana: Been a BIG Knicks,Bobcat,and Hawk fan for some time now.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Whole season > Tonight.
> Guess what? He's 27, it's time to step it up and stop saying hey, he's still improving. Blah. He had 4 years of college to do so and more in the NBA. We want to jump on Telfair when he makes a bad play and is 19, but when Blake does so, we say, hey he he's still improving. Meanwhile he's 27 and hasn't done jack in the league. The second in the league in assists to turnover ration is nice and all but it's easy to do when you're not making any plays or trying to create.


Blake just turned 26. This is indicated in practically every sports site.

If you jump straight from HS to the NBA, than it is presumed that you already have nearly ALL the skills required to play at the NBA level. (If not, then you are ripping-off NBA fans who pay for someone to play at that level). College is for developing players, who also get an education (hopefully).

In terms of NBA experience, Telfair now has almost 2 years experience, whilst Blake has about 2.5 years. That's pretty even to me.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

/agreed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Whole season > Tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the idiot post of the month goes to.....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

southnc said:


> Blake just turned 26. This is indicated in practically every sports site.
> 
> If you jump straight from HS to the NBA, than it is presumed that you already have nearly ALL the skills required to play at the NBA level. (If not, then you are ripping-off NBA fans who pay for someone to play at that level). College is for developing players, who also get an education (hopefully).
> 
> In terms of NBA experience, Telfair now has almost 2 years experience, whilst Blake has about 2.5 years. That's pretty even to me.


I think your high school player expectations are ridiculous then. It's extremely rare that a HS player comes in and contributes even as much as less talented college players.  Those extra years do help the player by not only allowing them to develop their basketball skills, but also their body/minds to mature. High School players, with rare exceptions, are expected to take longer to develop, but are picked anyways because they are perceived to have much "potential" (which has cost more then one GM their job I might add).


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> I think your high school player expectations are ridiculous then. It's extremely rare that a HS player comes in and contributes even as much as less talented college players. Those extra years do help the player by not only allowing them to develop their basketball skills, but also their body/minds to mature. High School players, with rare exceptions, are expected to take longer to develop, but are picked anyways because they are perceived to have much "potential" (which has cost more then one GM their job I might add).


Yea, unless they are the number one pick they are not expected to contribute right away. The reason a high school player declares is he thinks he'll be picked in the first round hopefully by a lottery pick, not because they can contribute right away. If you want to blame anyone blame the person that picks them.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> And the idiot post of the month goes to.....


Class act. Foster child?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> And the idiot post of the month goes to.....


I think he was making those comments beacuse it's fairly obvious that they're pretty much prejudical in nature. Maybe not.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> I think he was making those comments beacuse it's fairly obvious that they're pretty much prejudical in nature. Maybe not.


either way it wins because IMO all he was doing there was trying to incite a arguement...which he did.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> either way it wins because IMO all he was doing there was trying to incite a arguement...which he did.


True - and why argue with someone who can't even count?! :clown:


----------

